# 2019 Door speaker integration with amp



## Tlaw95 (Jan 10, 2020)

I am trying to figure out a way to tap in to the speaker harness without cutting in to it to add a amp to my door speakers. i've been doing some research and haven't came up with anything. any suggestions


----------

